# دعانى الرب ...



## soul & life (29 أكتوبر 2013)

في جهلي وقفت علي باب الكنيسة و شعرت اني لا اشبع ، و قلت :
الكنيسة غير مُشبعة !
التعليم ضعيف ،
الخدام مُعثرين ،
الطقس مُمل ،
القداس طويل ،
الاجبية ثقيلة وبلا منفعة ،

ثم دعاني الرب قائلا ً : أدخُل الي العُمق !
لماذا تقف علي الباب ؟!
انت لازلت خارج الكنيسة فلذلك لم تتذوق جمالها !؟
اتري سوادها ؟ تعالي اقترب لأريك جمالها من الداخل ،
لأن كُل مجد ابنة الملك من الداخل !
اقترب لتشبع ،

فأقتربت الي المذبح ،
و رأيت السماء مفتوحة عليه ،
ورأيت المسيح واقف كاهن وذبيحة !
قال : ثبت انظارك نحوي فلا تري ضعفات اخوتك !
فلما رأيت ابي الكاهن يعظ ،
رأيت الروح القُدس يُخرج من ابسط الكلمات معاني حيَّة ،
ورأيت الرب سند ضعف خدامه ،
ورأيت روح الطقس بديع لمن يَفهمه !
و رأيت القُداس اعمق حياة انجيلية مفتوحة علي السماء !
و رأيت الاجبية هي عمق صلوات الروح في المزامير و القطع ،

فقلت : ما اشقاني ، لأني امضيت عمري علي الباب !!


----------



## nermo nano (30 أكتوبر 2013)

يااااااااااااة كلام جميل وواقعى جدا
فعلا لازم ندخل فى العمق وندوق حلاوة المسيح
ميرسى كتير ليكى على الموضوع

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااا
تسلم ايديكي نيفو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## soul & life (30 أكتوبر 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> يااااااااااااة كلام جميل وواقعى جدا
> فعلا لازم ندخل فى العمق وندوق حلاوة المسيح
> ميرسى كتير ليكى على الموضوع
> 
> ​



اهلا بيكى نيرمو نورتى حبيبتى


----------



## soul & life (30 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااا
> تسلم ايديكي نيفو
> ربنا يباركك​



تسلمى وتعيشى يا قمر  نورتى


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (3 نوفمبر 2013)

و رأيت القُداس اعمق حياة انجيلية مفتوحة علي السماء !
*رائعة جداً أروع شيء أن نكتب تأملاتنا ونحن نعيشها*
*في لحظات الأعتراف وصدق الكلمات التي تخرج من القلب*
*شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيز* *للمشاركة والكلمات الجميلة والرائعة جداً    *
* تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك الرائعة والمباركة *
*و**ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## sherihan81 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

* (انا عارف اعمالك انك لست باردا ولا حارا.ليتك كنت باردا او حارا.16 هكذا لانك فاتر ولست باردا ولا حارا انا مزمع ان اتقياك من فمي.)

ادخلني يارب الى العمق...حيث اراك وجهاً لوجه...وتأخذني من قوة الى قوة...واتغير الى تلك الصورة عينها..

ادخلني يارب الى العمق...حيث يهرب الملل...ويزداد الشوق...وتأتي المعونة ليقول كل ضعيف بطل انا...

(تمسكت خطواتي بآثارك فما زلت قدماي)

الرب يباركك اختي العزيزة نيفيان*​


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> و رأيت القُداس اعمق حياة انجيلية مفتوحة علي السماء !
> *رائعة جداً أروع شيء أن نكتب تأملاتنا ونحن نعيشها*
> *في لحظات الأعتراف وصدق الكلمات التي تخرج من القلب*
> *شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيز* *للمشاركة والكلمات الجميلة والرائعة جداً    *
> ...



شكرا لمرور حضرتك ومشاركتك المتميزة جدا


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2013)

sherihan81 قال:


> * (انا عارف اعمالك انك لست باردا ولا حارا.ليتك كنت باردا او حارا.16 هكذا لانك فاتر ولست باردا ولا حارا انا مزمع ان اتقياك من فمي.)
> 
> ادخلني يارب الى العمق...حيث اراك وجهاً لوجه...وتأخذني من قوة الى قوة...واتغير الى تلك الصورة عينها..
> 
> ...



ميرسى شيريهان لمرورك الجميل وكلماتك الرائعة .. الرب يبارك حياتك حبيبتى


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*فى منتهى الروعه
جدا جدا جدا*​


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *فى منتهى الروعه
> جدا جدا جدا*​



شكرا استاذى مرورك الرائع دائما .. الرب معك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 نوفمبر 2013)

[/SIZEالرب يياركك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*دايما مميززة يا نيفو ف موضوعاتك 
حقيقي احنا فعلا محتاجين ندخل الي العمق 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر و يعوضك و يفرح قلبك 
موضوع اكثر من كلمة رائع ​*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (5 نوفمبر 2013)

اهديكي مقولتي

لما بتقري في الاجبية
و تقولي الصلوات السبعة
بتقوليها كأقوال كتابية
ولا كأنها منك نابعة

عشتي في كنف يسوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 نوفمبر 2013)

الموضوع جميل 
والاجمل الدخول الي العمق 
والاحساس بمحبة المسيحة الزبيحة 
المنتصر 
المقام من الاموات 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> [/SIZEالرب يياركك




ميرسى يا بابا لمشاركة حضرتك


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *دايما مميززة يا نيفو ف موضوعاتك
> حقيقي احنا فعلا محتاجين ندخل الي العمق
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر و يعوضك و يفرح قلبك
> موضوع اكثر من كلمة رائع ​*



ميرسى يا موكى حبيبتى .. المميز فعلا هو وجودك العطر 
ميرسى على الدعوات الحلوة ربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك حبيبتى


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> اهديكي مقولتي
> 
> لما بتقري في الاجبية
> و تقولي الصلوات السبعة
> ...



ميرسى يا مينا لمقولتلك الجميلة ومشاركتك الحلوة 
احفظ المزامير تحفظك المزامير .. الرب يباركك


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الموضوع جميل
> والاجمل الدخول الي العمق
> والاحساس بمحبة المسيحة الزبيحة
> المنتصر
> ...



ميرسى يا رمسيس لمشاركتك .. بالفعل دائما العمق بيكون اصدق واوضح
الرب  معك


----------



## fredyyy (6 نوفمبر 2013)

كلامك ذكرني بما قاله الرب للتلاميذ 

إدخلوا للعمق 

ففي العمق ليس ملجئ إلا الرب 

وفي العمق تُبتلع حكمة الناس وتبقى حكمة الله 

في العمق أرى ضعفي ... لكني أجد كل قوة الله لي 

ما أرهب العمق ... لكن ما أحلاه ... حيث الرب هناك 

.


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> كلامك ذكرني بما قاله الرب للتلاميذ
> 
> إدخلوا للعمق
> 
> ...



شكرا استاذ فريدى لمشاركتك الرائعة وكلماتك المباركة


----------



## Bent el Massih (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*موضووووووع اكثر من رائع
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *موضووووووع اكثر من رائع
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​*



ميرسى حبيبتى لتقييمك ومشاركتك الغالية الرب يباركك


----------



## Maran+atha (9 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا كثير للموضوع المميز جدا 
اختى الغالية نيفيان 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرج قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​


----------



## soul & life (9 نوفمبر 2013)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير للموضوع المميز جدا
> اختى الغالية نيفيان
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
> فيحافظ عليك ويفرج قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​



اهلا ومرحبا بحضرتك ميرسى للمرور الجميل والصلوات الحلوة .. الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

